# On opening a ' new ' 1930s Camera made in 1979 .



## deeslexia (Aug 8, 2012)

After a while sorting out my pre-war Contax cameras , I have just re-opened the box of an as new , genuinely mint ,  1979 UK T.O.E  imported , Kiev 4a , complete with case marked only from storage and as new instructions / passport .
What is even more mind blowing is this is effectively a 1935 Contax II derivative [ much less well ] made over 40 years later !!!

I love my 1951 / 1952 Kiev II and near mint Kiev IIa , but the Kiev 4a , also without the meter , is remarkably similar .
Normally , I avoid the rather crudely made , post 1960 Kievs although a late Kiev 4 and 4m work exquisitely , as does another T.O.E imported Kiev 4  with selenium meter still working because it was probably kept in the dark . 

Having missed the opportunity in the 70s of a brand new Kiev , my £50  e-bay capture was a welcome discovery .


----------

